# Realistic Looking Fake Plants??



## a82allison (Jul 17, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a brand that makes realistic looking fake plants? I don't want junk that looks really cheesy. I'm going for a very natural looking tank. All the plant decor I see at the big box stores looks to silly for me. So is there a good place online to buy? I need some recommendations please!


----------



## EricG (Feb 13, 2004)

I bought some from F&S similar to this http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/pet_supplies.cfm?c=3578+6635+7393

Not sure if they were exactly these or not but they look realistic enough.
Good luck.

Eric


----------



## Philg (May 14, 2007)

These look pretty good once they're in the water


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

Silk is better looking than the plastic fake plants.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I agree that silk looks better than plastic, but silk does cost more.
The "fake" plants that have red, pink, blue, flowers, etc. look faker(?) :roll: ...less realistic than the all green ones.
Go all green.
The long leafed ones look more real than the ones with a "maple shaped" leaf.
Try the lfs, or wherever you shop, again.
Study the look of real aquatic plants at the store. Have the overall leaf shape and look in mind when choosing artificial.
Once a little algae grows on the "fake" plants, they'll look more realistic.  
hth
Alicem


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

Oscar Madison said:


> Silk is better looking than the plastic fake plants.


certain plants cant be made of silk....mix and match and get the best of both worlds. Some of the high end plastic stuff is pretty good.


----------

